# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Posting problems

## takinitslow

Hey Rob I am having some issues posting I log in and is says thanks for logging in then it does not have my info at the top of the page and I cant post anything, I have tried logging out and restarting my computer

----------


## takinitslow

Having posting issues says im not logged in after I log in

----------


## Lola

I am having the same problem.  On all the forums except Negril, it shows me as logged in. If I click on the Negril forum, not logged in.

----------


## jamaicajeanne

Same for me.

----------


## jamaicajeanne

I am having the same issue.

----------


## SunJam

I'm having a problem too except mine is not showing anyone's posts after lunch yesterday?! Tried logging in again, refreshing etc. No luck.

----------


## LivinInThe603

I'm having some issues, too. Hard to explain exactly because I'm not very technical... but one big thing is that I can access the site on my ipad with google chrome no problem. On my PC google chrome is where I'm having the log in issue and the Negril threads are not loading as current, but say they are from today (they don't align with the list that shows on my ipad). Just trying to be helpful, as I know you are already aware of the situation. 
Thanks!
Livin

----------


## takinitslow

> Hey Rob I am having some issues posting I log in and is says thanks for logging in then it does not have my info at the top of the page and I cant post anything, I have tried logging out and restarting my computer


Didn't get a response I am still having problems posting in certain places. On here I couldn't start a new thread but could respond any help please!!!

----------


## Rastatman

Nor am I and I tried everything I could think of. HELP!!!

----------


## Rob

Most of these problems have been resolved by force-refreshing your browser. Here are instructions for the most popular browsers:

http://www.refreshyourcache.com/en/cache/

Also, make sure Windows 10 is completely updated and the browser as well. My Chrome browser didn't auto update for some reason, and when I did that the problem was resolved.

The only info I can find is that this has something to do with how Win10 is updating and blocking some functions from not working on out dated versions. I spent all day yesterday researching this and make sure all your software is up to date and you "force-refreshed" the browsers.

Please PM me with your details (Operating System, Browser, and what happens when you force-refresh).

Thanks!

Rob

----------


## takinitslow

Thanks Rob all is good

----------

